# They have stopped laying!



## GreedyGirls (Jul 21, 2014)

We have 5 hens of various breeds in our flock. Last month we added the latest two. We partitioned them for a while. After three weeks we removed it and everyone is getting on fine. But it seems after a week or so now they've all stopped laying! We got one egg a day for the last couple days then poof nothing! Any ideas?!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Check for molting. The non laying could be a delayed reaction to the new additions. Environmental conditions could throw off laying. 

There can be several reasons for it.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

It could be any number of things ... (sorry) The weather in your area, the new hens you added (a new pecking order).

And as was posted, molting... and the list goes on.


----------



## GreedyGirls (Jul 21, 2014)

I suppose there isn't much I can do but wait it out. If anyone has suggestions on how to spur them into it a bit I'd appreciate it. Or threads that might help? Thanks for your ideas!


----------



## jkjknels (Jul 10, 2014)

My flock has also almost quit entirely. I went from 10-12 eggs per day to 1-3 eggs. I don't think they are molting, I can't see any signs of that. I did lose two about the time they quit laying so thinking a disease might be responsible but everyone seems very healthy now? Do they always come back or could this be permanent?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

jkjknels said:


> Do they always come back or could this be permanent?


I wish there was a easy answer but I'm afraid there is not.

The age of the bird(s) ... different breeds lay longer than others ... As posted before the weather, stress, daylight hours and etc.


----------



## GreedyGirls (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you everyone for the replies. Just joined and already loving this app.


----------



## Bluerooster (Jan 19, 2013)

Bust up a head of lettuce, and give it to them. Mabe a slice of watermelon as well. 
But most likely you'll just have to wait it out. The just went through a bunch of new stuff.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

Bluerooster said:


> Bust up a head of lettuce, and give it to them. Mabe a slice of watermelon as well.
> But most likely you'll just have to wait it out. The just went through a bunch of new stuff.


good ideas BlueRooster


----------

